# starter goose call



## ElKabong (Sep 30, 2010)

Need advise on good quaility goose call that is easy to blow for a middle aged exsmoker that needs to lose weight. I have tried some cheep ones like the Flambeau wood flute and Knight and Hale Pit Boss and Primos (got em for christmas gift).None of them sound to great but for $20 bucks what did i expect. Something easy to blow and will cover the basic sounds and not break the bank. Thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Winglock Original Short Reed, Walnut if he has any left $49., Delrin $69, Acrylic $129


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I really like Death Row Calls. They are super easy to blow. Not much wind needed to run these. I picked one up at the MN game fair called Short Drop, its a lesser call and I think my 3 year old can blow it with little effort. I fell in love with it and just had to get another one of there calls. It is also very easy and sounds great. If you need a cheap call with a great sound try calling or Emailing so call makers and buy one that has a cosmetic defect. They sound great, they just aren't as flashy. I've never had a goose lock up for me because of how good my call looked


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Field Proven made a Poly call this year that should be good, its the same has their acrylic, just $100 less...is $30


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

TIm grounds super mag. best 60 buck goose call i know of.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Death Row Life Sentence.


----------



## jkangas (Sep 28, 2011)

Lynch Mob Calls Law Maker, very easy to turn over and a great goosey sound


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

jkangas said:


> Lynch Mob Calls Law Maker, very easy to turn over and a great goosey sound


Never start with a cal that is easy to break over. Start with a call tuned hard. it will make you a better caller.


----------



## Daniels (Jan 26, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> jkangas said:
> 
> 
> > Lynch Mob Calls Law Maker, very easy to turn over and a great goosey sound
> ...


Someone has been watching bad grammer!


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 16, 2010)

i used a zink powerclucker did the job great and comes with a dvd for ways of calling i have now upgraded in a couple different zink calls i like the way they feel but u have to try out different ones to see what u like


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Daniels said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > jkangas said:
> ...


i did haha you caught me but i did not listen to the advise when i got my first call and i wish i would have. started on a call that even an infant could get a decent cluck out it.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have had so much success with my Buck Gardner Canadian Hammer II, $20 call and i love it, i use it more over my $150 call and can make it sound just as good. IMO i would give it a try, good luck!!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

ElKabong said:


> Need advise on good quaility goose call that is easy to blow for a middle aged exsmoker that needs to lose weight. I have tried some cheep ones like the Flambeau wood flute and Knight and Hale Pit Boss and Primos (got em for christmas gift).None of them sound to great but for $20 bucks what did i expect. Something easy to blow and will cover the basic sounds and not break the bank. Thanks


Just buy one of mine on the Classifieds page!


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

jkangas said:


> Lynch Mob Calls Law Maker, very easy to turn over and a great goosey sound


Totally agree!! reaper is super easy to blow too!!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

EllendaleND said:


> jkangas said:
> 
> 
> > Lynch Mob Calls Law Maker, very easy to turn over and a great goosey sound
> ...


If you want a call that is easy to blow just get a flute. Do not even take on the task of learning a shortreed if you think it is going to be easy.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

burrito You just graduated from a flute a few months ago and now you have all the answers. You and anyone else that tells newbys to start with a hard blowing or technichally difficult call is flat out wrong. It doesnt matter if your talking goose calls,water skis,or any other type of sporting equiptment. You dont jump into a dragster to lean how to drive.
You guys that are starting on a short reed should start with somthing easy to learn on. Winglock,SMH,Giant Killer or others.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Old Hunter said:


> burrito You just graduated from a flute a few months ago and now you have all the answers. You and anyone else that tells newbys to start with a hard blowing or technichally difficult call is flat out wrong. It doesnt matter if your talking goose calls,water skis,or any other type of sporting equiptment. You dont jump into a dragster to lean how to drive.
> You guys that are starting on a short reed should start with somthing easy to learn on. Winglock,SMH,Giant Killer or others.


You got me on that one. BUUUTTTT you have to start somewhere. If someone would have given me this advise when i first bought a call i would have gave them 50 bucks just so i did not waste my time. I am just speaking from experience on this one and i will post the story if you have not already seen it. This is a no BS testimonial on why you should not start with easy to break over call. 
It takes TIME AND PRACTICE to be proficient. Your assumption that people should not start out with a hard tuned goose call is maybe correct at this stage of the game with the season in full swing because there isn't any time to learn. But if you do have the time to practice like i did and you can devote 2 or 3 hours a week you should start on a harder tuned call. Here is that story.

Here is my story when it came to goose calls. I finally broke down and bought my first nice acrylic call this spring to practice on so i was ready for this fall season. I narrowed my search down to a Big seans Mr. Big, Time grounds triple thang and some other call i don't even remember now haha. But anyways i really liked the sound that comes out of the mr. big with the rubber inlayed in the tone channel and i still do however when i picked the call up at the store to give it a few honks and clucks i was amazed by how easy it was to accomplish these sounds and everyone always says "just go try every call you can get your hands on at the store and pick one that sounds good to you. I could not disagree more now with this statement and i will tell you why.

I did the same thing that probably every new goose caller does and bought the bad grammar instructional dvd to help me along. One of the things that scott said that really didn't make much sense to me was his statement, "if you can find a call right out of the gate that is tuned easy and you can get a good sounding note out of it from the start is not for you, most call manufactures are just shaving the reed down so you can get a honk or two out of it that sounds good so you buy it" Now i understand that this statement could not be more true.

I quickly noticed after practicing with it that my calling quickly plateaued and i could only achieve 3 notes with little variation. After hearing all the different sounds that scott was getting out of that call of his (Real thang) i was dumbfounded on how he was doing that. SO i bought a real thang just like what he used on the DVD and i could not get a fricken sound out of the call for a week thought i made a terrible mistake. The call is much stiffer than that of the Mr. Big partly because IMO the Mr. Big runs a shaved reed and it is super easy to break over. I finally got ticked off and said i NEED to learn this call and yes it did not come easy but after about 2 weeks of practicing i finally am able to make every sound i feel necessary for hunting and do it consistently. This call also allows for more voice inflection as well and can get many more variations of the same note. I now pick up the Mr. Big and i can get all these sounds out of it now that i had to work on my form much more to get good sounding notes out of the Real thang.

If i had to do it all over again and start from the beginning and pick out a new call having never called before. This is my advice from what i learned.
-Choose a call that was comfortable NO GIANT BELLS at the end! 
-Do not choose a shaved reed goose call
-Pick a call that accommodates however much air you have to blow. (I also learned that you push air with your diaphragm and your diaphragm is muscle and like any muscle if you work it it will become stronger and allow you to push more air after you practice for a while. So if the call takes more air than you are used to it is not a big problem cuz your body will adapt as long as it is not a ridiculous amount of air)
-get a call that is tuned harder! ( this will make you practice more because you will sound awful and you will have no choice but to practice more and practice is key when it came to goose calling and i am sure NOBODY will ever pick up a goose call and be a pro at it.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have disagreed with some of this before. A call with a PROPERLY shaved reed can be just great. So many "call makers" just put a bunch of scrapes down the middle and call it good. Some others take the time to do it right.
There still is no substitute for practice, but starting on an easier call is just fine. You don't expect to learn to ride a motorcycle by jumping on a 900lb.+ 1500cc cruiser or start a kid out learning to shoot with 10 ga. shotgun. I would say to start with a short reed though, it will save you from having to break bad habits learned with other types. Just be patient and get good instruction.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

GUYS!!! :-? take what i am saying the right way here. You guys have somehow built up what i have said about learning on a stiffer call to comparing it to dragsters and speed bikes and 10 gauges. It is a goose call nothing to be scared about. It isn't going to hurt you at all. I guess the best comparison i can make is...Comparing a manual to an auto transmission in vehicles.

My first vehicle was a stick. Is a stick harder to operate if you are not familiar with it? Yes. Did it take more practice? Yes. Does knowing how to drive a stick make a person a better driver? Yes. Am i still alive from attempting to drive a stick with no experience behind the wheel? Yes. Would i recommend that everyone should learn how to drive a stick so you can drive any vehicle on the road? Yes.

Nothing to be scared of it is just a goose call. It won't bite ya :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

make it simple, buy the winglock I mentioned. Customer Service is top shelf, awesome easy to operate call. If you are having trouble call [email protected] and he will get you headed in the right direction over the phone. Can't beat the prices either. But hurry is running low on Wood calls and not making any more


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

burrito You had experience on a shortreed and it took you a week before you could get a note from from your new call. If you had started with that call how long would have taken to get a note from it ? 2 weeks 3 weeks, a month? Most guys get frustated and go back to their flute. Be happy you did the right way :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Kelly just gave the newbys the best advise possible


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah for me, LOL :thumb:


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I picked up a GK Giant Killer and love it. Took a week or two of trying it for about 1/2 hour every couple of days to get it figured out but I really like this call. I feel it's easy to blow and picked it up in the classifieds here for $100 in mint condition (thanks WiHonker!!!)

Good luck
Jeremy


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

This has me thinking I should mention individual differences between hunters/callers. Yes, I still see no problem with using and easier call to learn. "Walk before you run" theory applies. Yes, I learned to drive with a manual transmission. I still prefer it. Many folks learned to drive with an automatic and were still able to learn to drive a stick later. When they did so, they did not have to re-learn how to steer. Some folks are more easily intimidated or frustrated than others. This must be considered. Of course there are others who will learn something no matter what it takes. Those folks hate to be "beaten" by a task and will learn at any difficulty level. 
Some folks will say "I can make more sounds with call "A" than call "B", and then meet someone who can make an insane array of realistic sound with call "B" but only make party horn racket with call "A". It is all in an individual's thought process and oral attributes.
This also brings up the point of realism. A wide array of sounds is completely useless if they don't sound realistic to the geese. A short reed call can produce sounds that I have never heard a goose make. I have heard hunters make these sounds though, sometimes on a hunting video! You folks know what I am talking about, thankfully those videos are not nearly as common these days. Unfortunately, there are still plenty of garbage calls on the market. The good news is that there are also more good calls on the market than ever before. I see no problem with any of the ones recommended in this thread. Try a couple and see what you are comfortable with. As your skill advances you will likely develop preferences. Generous amounts of practice with a quality call that responds well to you personally will take you far. Then it is a matter of learning to "read" geese to determine the right time for the right sound and the tempo that the bird will respond to.


----------



## Cspreck (Aug 21, 2012)

Foiles Straight Meat Honker you can never go wrong with foiles calls


----------

